# Sportbootführerschein mit Rot-Grünsehschwäche



## Ottili (28. November 2004)

Kennt jemand Möglichkeiten wie man mit Farbsehschwäche zur Prüfung zugelassen wird?.Angeblich gibt es Führerscheine mit der Einschränkung nur bei Tageslicht fahren zu dürfen,würde mir persönlich vollkommen genügen.
Gruß Ottili


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit Rot-Grünsehschwäche*

Hallo Ottili!!!

Also, von der einschränkung bei rot/grün schwäche nur bei tageslicht fahren zú dürfen hab ich noch nichts gehört. kenn das problem aber ,da ich auch eine rot/grün schwäche habe (wie übrigens statistisch gesehen jeder 10te deutsche, also nichts schlimmes). habe meinen Führerschein damals in der VHS bei so einem kapitän a.d. gemacht. der war echt voll locker drauf. der hat allen die bei dem offiziellen sehtest durchgefallen sind ne adresse von nem augenarzt gegeben der das alles nicht so verbissen gesehen hat beim sportbootführerschein. und rubbeldiekatz hatte ich meinen sehtest in der tasche.
musst dich auch mal umhören ob jemand so einen doc bei dir in der nähe kennt.

mit fischigem gruss
Daniel


----------



## lexa (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit Rot-Grünsehschwäche*

Hallo Ottili,

kann dorschjäger 75 nur beipflichten, habe selber auch diese Sehschwäche. Wurde bei mir aber nur beim Lkw Führerschein beim Bund problematisch ('ne Kiste Bier hat's dann geregelt). Beim Sportbootführerschein wurde bei mir nur die Sehstärke geprüft. Wäre doch wohl auch schwachsinnig, einem deswegen einen Sportbootführerschein zuversagen, wenn der ansonsten vielleicht mit 200 km/h über die Autobahn rauscht!
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Benni (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit Rot-Grünsehschwäche*

Hallo,
auch ich habe rot-grün Schwäche,und konnte beim Hausarzt die Bilder und Zahlen aus verschiedenen Farbpunkten nicht erkennen.
Ich mußte dann zum Augenarzt,der hat weitere Tests gemacht und mich dann doch als "tauglich" erklärt den Bootsschein zu machen.
Gruß


----------

